# Switch on the wallpaper ! ! !



## interiorwallfinishes (Apr 16, 2008)

Industry Savior? The mind boggles! 'NGPP & Electricians'


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1239262


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow, very cool.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Maybe in a couple years I will actually be able to use some of my skills:whistling2:


----------

